# 25.06 wssm



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I recently stumbled across a brand new Winchester model 70 with a Leupold scope for $75 so I snatched it and 25 rounds up. Do I stand any chance of finding that ammo for sale anywhere? I don't have any reloading supplies and probably won't shoot more that 20 rounds a year through it so it's tough to justify buying reloading supplies. Any place I can buy that ammo?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't buy ammo.....the gun is stolen.......it's a trap.--------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is always a possibility that you will find some ammo, slight but possible. I'd start doing searches online and see what turns up. Your problem is going to be that there really wasn't a need for that round when it came out in 2004 I believe and it didn't live up to the hype that was published. 

If you want to shoot it I would start reloading.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you want to give up on the WSSM and double your money, hit me up on PM------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SS is just pulling your leg, I will triple your investment...even the brass is hard to find and goes for a premium, but reloading is definitely the way to go.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Holy crap! That's quite the find for sure - The WSSM stuff is hard to find. DO some searches on gun broker and something will probably turn up.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

WSSM brass will last forever once you find some. I have a friend who shoots a custom 25 WSSM built by Craig Maroviov in California. The rifle is super light and deadly accurate. He shoots 110 Nosler Accubonds somewhere in the neighborhood of 3200 fps.---------SS


----------

